# Wall Street protest



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

You guys see this? It's been obvious for awhile those there don't have a clue what they want...only what they want to complain about, but listen to how one of their own tries to explain the complexities of the protest...


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I heard an interesting take on the Occupy protests last week while listening to the radio. Most people on here will really like it (not only for the protests but for their political philosophies).

Go to You Tube: "Type in Afterburner with Bill Whittle: 3.5 days" If someone could post the direct link that would be great.

It isn't that long (four minutes), I promise you all will like it.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Absolutely LOVED it!

Thanks guys! :beer:

Need an emoticon of a hammer hitting a nail


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

He perspective mirrored my own, but his words explained it in a manner that made me feel inadequate.  Excellent.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Did you guys notice youtube removed the video? Said it violated youtubes rules. Must be against their rules to expose idiots for acting like idiots


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes youtube is about as unbiased as Snoops and Factcheck.org. Two more big jokes. It's a sad situation.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

...but I found another one that's almost as good....


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I thought Don only promoted fights, but after watching that it's obvious he's been punched a few too many times


----------

